# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Virus pikachu.exe

## hongnga1706

máy nhà mình bị thằng bạn mình cắm usb mà không biết có virus hay không, khi nó dùng xong thì nó đi ra.

khi mình bắt đầu lên web bằng google chrome thì bắt đầu báo lỗi không vào web ( error 8x0000 gì ấy). mình bắt đầu thấy nghi nghi thì bật cái task manager thì bị vô hiệu hoá. chạy regedit , cmd và gpedit.ms đều bị vô hiệu hoá, vả lại còn làm ẩn cái file trên dữ liệu. ngoài ra, cái thư mục trên đĩa cứng ( ổ d) tự nhiên biến thành tên đuôi là .exe ( 372 kb) chứ không có như hồi đó.

khi mình dùng unhackme để kiểm tra thì mình thấy 3 vấn đề là pikachu.exe và 2 cái ip lạ là 127.0.0.0 và ip khác về kaspersky. mà diệt nó bằng bkav không hiệu quả.

đến sáng mai định dùng safe mode thì nó tự động restart hay xuất hiện màn hình xanh. sau đó nữa, khi log in dạng admin thì tự động log off ra ngoài, chả cách nào vào được.

các bác nào biết chỉ giúp em nha, thanks các bác

----------


## quan4747

*dùng hiren boot*

bạn khởi động bằng đĩa hiren boot, vô mini windows rồi scan virus. đĩa hiren boot mua ở mấy tiệm đĩa phần mềm.

----------


## giantapta

> bạn khởi động bằng đĩa hiren boot, vô mini windows rồi scan virus. đĩa hiren boot mua ở mấy tiệm đĩa phần mềm.


mình đã định dùng hiren boot. nhưng có điều những gì liên quan đụng tới nó bị vô hiệu hết hoàn toàn, đã vậy không cho đọc đĩa cd-rom nữa mà.

mình đã canh nó đang ở trạng thái ngủ yên mà vẫn không được. nó làm liền cái log off ra ngoài.

----------


## giacnguvang

bạn đừng vào windows thì làm sao pikachu.exe chạy được? lúc mở máy lên boot từ ổ cd chứ đừng boot từ ổ cứng (hdd). rồi chạy mini windows xp.

----------


## tunght

> bạn đừng vào windows thì làm sao pikachu.exe chạy được? lúc mở máy lên boot từ ổ cd chứ đừng boot từ ổ cứng (hdd). rồi chạy mini windows xp.


nhưng mà khi mở máy rồi bỏ hiren boot thì nó không chịu đọc cd-rom mặc dù có cho boot cd trước rồi tự động vào hdd.

----------


## jindovn

bạn xài đĩa hiren boot bản mấy chấm (13.2, 14...)? đĩa bỏ sang máy khác có chạy không?
hay ổ cd "die" luôn rồi? bạn thử đĩa khác xem có đọc được không?

----------


## yeubongda1102

> bạn xài đĩa hiren boot bản mấy chấm (13.2, 14...)? đĩa bỏ sang máy khác có chạy không?
> hay ổ cd "die" luôn rồi? bạn thử đĩa khác xem có đọc được không?


chắc die rồi. đang xài hiren boot 13.0.

----------


## love2806

*tạo đĩa hiren boot usb*

bạn biết tạo đĩa hiren boot usb không? nếu không thì mượn ổ cd của ai đó cắm vô xài tạm.

----------

